# NYS Insurance?



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

I called my Insurance guy located in NJ He told me that a policy would run anywhere from 1750-2650 for 1 truck depending on Commercial or residential among other factors.Is this average? Does Anyone have an insurance guy i can contact?Thanks


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

Also No Financing must be paid in full.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

AFSPLOWING;1657719 said:


> I called my Insurance guy located in NJ He told me that a policy would run anywhere from 1750-2650 for 1 truck depending on Commercial or residential among other factors.Is this average? Does Anyone have an insurance guy i can contact?Thanks


That's what I'm paying for 2013. $1700. Just emailed my broker and told her that I would like to find out what I'll be paying come renewal in January, and whether or not that she would be able to shop me around.

Since 2012, I paid 1300, and with no claims went up $400 a year later, we can only guess what will be next year's pricing.



AFSPLOWING;1657728 said:


> Also No Financing must be paid in full.


You won't find it available any other way in NJ, from what I understand, as too many contractors canceled their policies mid term, and the ins. companies don't want to rebate unused time any longer. They call the policies "fully earned".


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

That's what he told me,last year they were around 1300 its only a 6 month premium.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Giver her a call and see what she can do for you.... if anything...

She might be only able to sell NJ, but it's worth a shot.

BIP insurance

Jamie Naurath
Office: 609-268-2302 x105
Cell: 609-760-0495
Fax: 609-268-2120
[email protected]


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

I will Tomorrow Thanks!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm using Merchants Ins. $2500 for the year, pay monthly and I'm 22.


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

I hear ya.I will just keep shopping around


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Merchants is the way to go in my opinion. Great co, great claim service, good, stable rates and they will give you a nice billing plan. I am an agent for them for over 10 years and really like them.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ben, you don't work for USI do you?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Try here.

Karen P. Fial, ACSR

Client Service Adviser - Business Insurance

M&T Insurance Agency Inc

285 Delaware Ave Suite #4000 | Buffalo, NY 14202 | Office 716 651-4212| Fax 716 651-4290 | Toll Free 800 716-8314 | [email protected]


----------



## KIVALO (Dec 27, 2012)

Are these auto policies or business policies your speaking of?


----------



## risin187 (Sep 3, 2006)

*M&t Karen fial*

GV gave the info, All of our business ins ,workers comp,auto are with Karen at M&T insurance Buffalo,ny, she's great in all areas of business ins.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

If you are the only one driving the truck and clean record, State Farm has a 1mil liability policy that can run you around 900-$1200 depending on the age of the vehicle.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

jklawn&Plow;1664711 said:


> If you are the only one driving the truck and clean record, State Farm has a 1mil liability policy that can run you around 900-$1200 depending on the age of the vehicle.


the only problem with state farm is they don't like you doing commercial lots. Resindence only.
I was going with them till the underwriters found out I did commercial with more than 6 parking spots and I got dropped.

Their regular insurance for a plow truck is very good and so is their home owners insurance for the house.

The best GL liablity insurance I found was at GLquote.com

You get a payment schedule, I paid $300 down and $88 a month.

To get a certificate of insurance you just go online and put the information in and they will email it directly to you and your client within one hour of normal business hours.


----------



## countrysidelll (Nov 5, 2013)

if you're looking for a Gl, im in upstate NY. Paying 927/year for 1mil in lawn mowing and snow plowing. Even have a really good commercial auto coverage for cheap as well.


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

Who do you use?Thanks


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

AFSPLOWING;1666141 said:


> Who do you use?Thanks


Did he ever reply?? PM you maybe?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1664970 said:


> the only problem with state farm is they don't like you doing commercial lots. Resindence only.
> I was going with them till the underwriters found out I did commercial with more than 6 parking spots and I got dropped.
> 
> Their regular insurance for a plow truck is very good and so is their home owners insurance for the house.
> ...


MS - who do you go through for the Commercial/Business Truck?


----------



## countrysidelll (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry, didnt see this. I use dryden mutual. I'm a smaller guy though. 1 truck. no employees if that makes any difference


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

MajorDave;1686769 said:


> MS - who do you go through for the Commercial/Business Truck?


State Farm.

And I need to amend the commercial aspect of their GL.

Seems now they will cover commercial but you need to do like 51 percent more residence and 49 percent commercial.

so if you plow more residence and have a few commercials they will cover you.

Still doesn't work for me :crying:

I'm at 99 percent commercial and 1 percent residence.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1687558 said:


> State Farm.
> 
> And I need to amend the commercial aspect of their GL.
> 
> ...


Its freakin criminal and NY is worse - every agent says "...ooooh, you're in NY?" And THEN its"...oh your down in the City or Long Island," and it gets worse! I wonder what the hell we have become sometimes!

Well, tell em what they want to hear and then if you have a claim it happened to be on the ONE commercial lot! LOL

I called that GLquote.com - if you ONLY do snow plow - they may write it for 3 more days, but they are dropping that and they may not renew you if you get in...about 2800 per year. If you do year round, 300 down 88/month, but it is only for 25k on plowing and it has to be only 20% plowing --- just did not work for me.

Progressive (Commercial Truck - not GL as they do not do that apparently) about 1800 for low end (100/300/50) and about 2900 for combined 1 Mil if I am remembering correctly...


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Major, insurance companies use a "loss ratio" to determine what the current and expected profitability is with a class of business. Remember, they are in businesss to make a profit. It's a little complicated, but a loss ratio of 100% means that for every dollar they take from you, they are paying one dollar in claims. Breaking even, maybe even losing money if their expenses are too high.
Snow removal GL coverage ran a staggering 154% last year on Long Island and a more staggering 207% in NYC 5 boros. It is not uncommon to see a policy exclude coverage for NYC 5 boros because they just can't make a profit there. Long Island is not too bad IF it's underwriten properly. They would rather put their resources into insuring an ice cream store where the loss ratio is around 23%. Commercial auto (truck) insurance is trending similarly here so the rates go up especially with the big national carriers. I find, your best buy is using a smaller regional carrier as compared to a big national carrier. What happens in Kansas doesn't affect your NY rate.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow. You guys are getting clobbered over there for insurance. I'm almost embarrassed to say what I'm paying for two million in GL.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Sawboy;1687944 said:


> Wow. You guys are getting clobbered over there for insurance. I'm almost embarrassed to say what I'm paying for two million in GL.


Go ahead - stick the knife in - tell me....! :crying:


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Sawboy;1687944 said:


> Wow. You guys are getting clobbered over there for insurance. I'm almost embarrassed to say what I'm paying for two million in GL.





Ben/Insurance;1687878 said:


> Major, insurance companies use a "loss ratio" to determine what the current and expected profitability is with a class of business. Remember, they are in businesss to make a profit. It's a little complicated, but a loss ratio of 100% means that for every dollar they take from you, they are paying one dollar in claims. Breaking even, maybe even losing money if their expenses are too high.
> Snow removal GL coverage ran a staggering 154% last year on Long Island and a more staggering 207% in NYC 5 boros. It is not uncommon to see a policy exclude coverage for NYC 5 boros because they just can't make a profit there. Long Island is not too bad IF it's underwriten properly. They would rather put their resources into insuring an ice cream store where the loss ratio is around 23%. Commercial auto (truck) insurance is trending similarly here so the rates go up especially with the big national carriers. I find, your best buy is using a smaller regional carrier as compared to a big national carrier. What happens in Kansas doesn't affect your NY rate.
> Ben/Insurance


Ben - It is - TOTALLY STAGGERING! And Kansas is looking better! So they are a negative 54% and 107% which means they have to make it up somehow - elsewhere. So imagine if I tracked this using Earned Value Management - the numbers would be insanely horrid! And it doesn't help that anyone will sue anyone for anything anymore!


----------

